# redeeming points for past trips (w/account)I



## jdcnosse

I was pretty sure this is possible. My sister has an AGR account in her name, but she forgot to put the number on the reservation to get the points. I told her that I was pretty sure that within the AGR website, you can request the points that you would have gotten on that reservation (she did take the trip, so these weren't cancelled or anything like that).

How do I do that though? Is it the "Request Missing Points" link on the My Account page?


----------



## AlanB

You can certainly try doing it online via the "request missing points" link. But don't be surprised if it doesn't work, since she forgot to include her number in the first place. It's far more likely that she'll have to call AGR and give them the reservation number(s) over the phone in order to obtain the points.


----------



## jacorbett70

AlanB said:


> You can certainly try doing it online via the "request missing points" link. But don't be surprised if it doesn't work, since she forgot to include her number in the first place. It's far more likely that she'll have to call AGR and give them the reservation number(s) over the phone in order to obtain the points.


The only time the "request missing points" link worked for me was when I forgot to include my number in the first place. That led me to believe it works unless there is some other issue like the conductor not turning in tickets from that train.


----------



## Shanghai

I too suggest you call AGR. I have tried the missing points link three times

and it never worked!!


----------

